# Calcium supplements for home cooked food



## trkl (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi

I am interested in trying home cooking for Lacey. She is a very picky eater when it comes to kibble. 
I've been reading a lot about home cooking for our pets and adding calcium and other supplements to the home cooked meals for the right calcium to phosphorus ratio. My question is since a cup of yogurt is about 350mg of calcium, can yogurt be added (in the right proportion obviously) into the meal instead of powdered calcium? That way we are adding the probiotics as well. (And Lacey loves yogurt)

I think at least one recipe I came across called for a pound of yogurt per pound of meat. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since the calcium to phosphorus ratio has to be exact (1.2:1), I would not be comfortable making substitutions to a recipe.

Calcium & Phosphorous in Dogs* - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -

Homecooking can do more harm than good if it's not done correctly.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Animal Essentials Calcium in Nikki's recipe. I do not use yogurt to administer the required calcium, as I want to ensure she receives the proper amount, and I don't trust that all yogurts are processed properly to retain their vitamins/minerals. I used to make my own yogurt before I learned I was allergic to dairy. Many dogs do not tolerate cow's milk well, so it is probably better to used the powdered form of calcium than to give yogurt every day.

That being said, I give Nikki goat's milk yogurt a few times a week for the probiotics, and I also feed her veggies that are high in calcium. Yet, I have never had an issue with calcium-phosphorus ratios, or any other nutritional imbalances.

Her yearly blood work just came back, and it was perfect. I've home cooked for the last 1.5 years. 

How many of us eat perfectly balanced and nutritionally complete meals every single day of our lives? Use a good recipe that is nutritionally complete and don't worry too much about it. If your dog eats good food that is nutritionally balanced at least 80% of the time, it will be fine.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I home cook and feed the Animal Essentials calcium and multivitamin mixed with some spring water separately via a syringe through the side of the mouth. Sometimes the pups don't mind the taste of the supplements and sometimes they do. This way I don't waste any home cooked food.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a heads up to those who are using the Animal Essentials multivitamin supplement along with homecooking like I am. It doesn't contain iodine so you have to add iodized table salt or Lite Salt w/potassium iodide like Morton's. Check your recipe. Lady's recipe calls for light salt.

Iodine is important for proper thyroid function. A Yorkie on another forum I belong developed an iodine deficiency on a homecooked diet the member got from an holistic pet nutritionist. She was adding AE calcium and multivitamin. Her Yorkie had gained weight and wasn't able to lose it. They discovered the deficiency by testing her iodine level and a thyroid panel. She had her recipe reviewed by a veterinary nutritionist at the vet school who noticed the lack of iodine. Correcting the deficiency in her diet was that was needed, not thyroid medication.

Kelp is also a great source of iodine.


----------



## trkl (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for all your replies!

I did order the animal essentials calcium. I guess it does make sense that if yogurt has phosphorus in it as well, the calcium would cancel the phosphorus so that they would need additional calcium anyway.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use kelp in Nikki's recipe for iodine.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

trkl said:


> thanks for all your replies!
> 
> I did order the animal essentials calcium. I guess it does make sense that if yogurt has phosphorus in it as well, the calcium would cancel the phosphorus so that they would need additional calcium anyway.


Yogurt is great to add to their diet. Lady gets a big dollop of organic yogurt everyday.

I recently discovered Stonyfield's YoBaby when my daughter left some of my grandson's behind. It is even lower in sugar than Stonyfield plain, which is what I had been using. It comes in blueberry and apple. Lady loves it!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Just a heads up to those who are using the Animal Essentials multivitamin supplement along with homecooking like I am. It doesn't contain iodine so you have to add iodized table salt or Lite Salt w/potassium iodide like Morton's. Check your recipe. Lady's recipe calls for light salt.
> 
> Iodine is important for proper thyroid function. A Yorkie on another forum I belong developed an iodine deficiency on a homecooked diet the member got from an holistic pet nutritionist. She was adding AE calcium and multivitamin. Her Yorkie had gained weight and wasn't able to lose it. They discovered the deficiency by testing her iodine level and a thyroid panel. She had her recipe reviewed by a veterinary nutritionist at the vet school who noticed the lack of iodine. Correcting the deficiency in her diet was that was needed, not thyroid medication.
> 
> Kelp is also a great source of iodine.


Thanks for the heads up!! I looked at my AE calcium and it does contain 60 mcg iodine per tsp.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't have any tips but I just wanted to say that your little Lacey is adorable !


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I use Animal Essentials Calcium in Nikki's recipe. I do not use yogurt to administer the required calcium, as I want to ensure she receives the proper amount, and I don't trust that all yogurts are processed properly to retain their vitamins/minerals. I used to make my own yogurt before I learned I was allergic to dairy. Many dogs do not tolerate cow's milk well, so it is probably better to used the powdered form of calcium than to give yogurt every day.
> 
> That being said, I give Nikki goat's milk yogurt a few times a week for the probiotics, and I also feed her veggies that are high in calcium. Yet, I have never had an issue with calcium-phosphorus ratios, or any other nutritional imbalances.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this encouraging post. I'm always lurking around the HC threads/posts as I have a deep interest in doing this for my pup but I've found that it can be very confusing at times and overwhelming with much contradicting info out there to make it even more confusing. To boot, I'm not receiving much direction from my current vet so I haven't taken the plunge just yet. In the meantime, I've ordered Dr. Beckers book which I'm looking forward to reading and which I'm hoping will shed some light and provide specific direction to those of us that aren't fortunate enough to have a Vet that does as far as HCing goes.

About the Animal Essentials - if you don't mind answering - 
1. Is there a too young time to start? 
2. You wouldn't supplement with this unless he's on a home cooked menu correct?

About Probiotics - 
Is there a non yogurt one that you would give your pup?

Wow....goat's milk yougurt? I haven't seen this one yet. He does love the goat's milk though...thanks for this suggestion. He looks forward to his morning milky.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kitkat said:


> Thanks for this encouraging post. I'm always lurking around the HC threads/posts as I have a deep interest in doing this for my pup but I've found that it can be very confusing at times and overwhelming with much contradicting info out there to make it even more confusing. To boot, I'm not receiving much direction from my current vet so I haven't taken the plunge just yet. In the meantime, I've ordered Dr. Beckers book which I'm looking forward to reading and which I'm hoping will shed some light and provide specific direction to those of us that aren't fortunate enough to have a Vet that does as far as HCing goes.
> 
> About the Animal Essentials - if you don't mind answering -
> 1. Is there a too young time to start?
> ...



Many of us use the Animal Essential Plants Enzymes and Probiotics.

Plant Enzymes & Probiotics - All Natural Digestive Aid

You shouldn't add extra calcium if he is getting a high grade commercial diet. It already has the correct calcium to phosphorus ratio.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you feed commercial dog food, you don't need vitamin/mineral supplements as they are already in the food. 

Jarrow PetDophilus is a powdered probiotic supplement that I have used successfully. I alternate between that one and the Animal Essentials Probiotic/Enzyme powder. If you are going to order the Jarrow PetDophilus online, you must ensure the product is sent 2 day on ice. IHerb.com will ship it properly. Jarrow Formulas, Pet Dophilus Powder, 70.5 g (2.5 oz), (Ice) - iHerb.com

If you are going to follow Dr. Becker's recipes, she has a different supplement protocol, so you might want to wait until you get the book and decide what to do.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Usually the recommended age to start home cooking is 8 months old. I started Nikki around 8-9 months. 

Honestly if I had to do it over again, I'd do a LOT of homework, and then home cook right from moment I brought her home.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> If you feed commercial dog food, you don't need vitamin/mineral supplements as they are already in the food.
> 
> Jarrow PetDophilus is a powdered probiotic supplement that I have used successfully. I alternate between that one and the Animal Essentials Probiotic/Enzyme powder. If you are going to order the Jarrow PetDophilus online, you must ensure the product is sent 2 day on ice. IHerb.com will ship it properly. Jarrow Formulas, Pet Dophilus Powder, 70.5 g (2.5 oz), (Ice) - iHerb.com
> 
> If you are going to follow Dr. Becker's recipes, she has a different supplement protocol, so you might want to wait until you get the book and decide what to do.


No supplements since he's on wellness right now but would you still do probiotics? The Jarrow Formulas one seems to not contain any calcium...maybe I'm confused.



Nikki's Mom said:


> Usually the recommended age to start home cooking is 8 months old. I started Nikki around 8-9 months.
> 
> Honestly if I had to do it over again, I'd do a LOT of homework, and then home cook right from moment I brought her home.


Hi Suzane, yes, this was my plan too but so far, with the lack of a nutritional vet by my side, I don't feel comfortable. It's too bad though since, I think he'd enjoy Home Cooking so much more. 



> Ladysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Many of us use the Animal Essential Plants Enzymes and Probiotics.
> ...


Thanks, this is what I thought so no calcium containing supplements for now.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Kitkat said:


> No supplements since he's on wellness right now but would you still do probiotics? The Jarrow Formulas one seems to not contain any calcium...maybe I'm confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, probiotics generally do not contain calcium, and yes, you can add them to commercial dog food, even if the dog food has some prebiotics/probiotics already in them. 

Dr. Becker's home recipe book has nutritionally complete recipes for dogs (and cats) of all ages, including puppies. The next time I get a puppy, I will use Dr. Becker's book as soon as the puppy comes home with me.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> No, probiotics generally do not contain calcium, and yes, you can add them to commercial dog food, even if the dog food has some prebiotics/probiotics already in them.
> 
> Dr. Becker's home recipe book has nutritionally complete recipes for dogs (and cats) of all ages, including puppies. The next time I get a puppy, I will use Dr. Becker's book as soon as the puppy comes home with me.


Thanks Suzan. I feel the same way and can't wait for the book to come in. I hope that the recipes are easy to follow and detail a rotation period between foods.


----------

